

Never made a bad decision? May be you avoided all the big decisions | Mini Saga - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2011/06/18/mini-saga-92-action/

======
hugh3
I'm really not sure at whom this is aimed. Are there really people out there
who think they've never made a bad decision?

I've probably made at least sixteen bad decisions already today, and it's not
even sunset.

~~~
rhizome
Check the poster's submission history and you will understand.

